# thanks for the help stoney bud!



## carz (Sep 21, 2006)

Iposted this in the wrong section. moderator please move to hydro section. thanks.  hey stoney bud. i saw on another forum that you looked like you were happy to give advice. well here it is. I have a store bought flood and drain system that holds 10 6x6 pots in a closet. They are very short and very bushy. Almost too much. I am using the GH 3 part, diamond nectar, drop a gallon of superthrive and epsom salt. I am flooding them 3 times a day for 1/2 an hour. the only reason its up to 1/2 an hour is because my piece of junk intermatic timer doesn't shut of right. does this stuff sound reasonable. Is there a deficinecy that shows up as stalkyness and no other signs? Tell me what you think. It would be greatly appriciated along with any advice I could get from a great botanist such as yourself. thanks


----------

